# House Democrat (thug) proposes police registration for neighborhood watchmen



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2013)

what a commie thug...I hope states tell her to RESIGN, kiss their ass then go to hell
a lot of comments at site

SNIP:
By Pete Kasperowicz 	- 	07/24/13 10:57 AM ET  







> Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas) said Wednesday that she would soon introduce legislation that would cut federal funding to any state that doesn't require neighborhood watch programs to register with police.



Jackson Lee said her Justice Exists for All Act is a response to the trial of George Zimmerman, who was found not guilty of murder and manslaughter charges after shooting 17-year-old Trayvon Martin. Zimmerman was the neighborhood watch coordinator in the Florida neighborhood where the shooting took place.


"We will &#8230; decrease the incidence of gun violence resulting from vigilantes by reducing by 20 percent the funds that would otherwise be allocated &#8230; to any state that does not require local neighborhood watch programs to be registered with a local [law] enforcement agency," Jackson Lee said on the House floor.

She said her bill would also use the threat of less federal money to entice states to change their "stand your ground" laws. Jackson Lee said her bill would only allow states to avoid a cut if their laws are amended to include a "duty to retreat."

"For states that do not require a duty to retreat, we will question their federal funding and assess their Justice Department funding and reduce it by 20 percent," she said. She was not specific about what the change might mean for state laws.

Read more: House Democrat proposes police registration for neighborhood watchmen - The Hill's Floor Action 
Follow us:    [MENTION=27326]The[/MENTION]hill on Twitter | TheHill on Facebook


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> what a commie thug...I hope the 32 states tell her to RESIGN, kiss their ass then go to hell
> a lot of comments at site
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Well, if we have to put up with the Steve King's of the world, I guess we'll have to put up with the Sheila Jackson Lee's too.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 24, 2013)

Her bill will never survive the committee.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Her bill will never survive the committee.



this administration has thrown out what they took OATH to do..they are now all just tyrants


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 24, 2013)

The problem with areas of little diversity is it allows degenerate filth like Jackson and Rangel to get elected over and over again. I'm sure the Gerrymandering is an added bonus


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2013)

No one has paid attention the Sheila Jackson Lee for years.


----------



## Murhy (Jul 24, 2013)

If you so feel the need to become a protector of the streets by joining the neighborhood watch, there should be several requirements including:

1.) You cant be a racist

2.) You must be required to take a self defense and gun safety course.

The problem is that we are empowering individuals who arent mentally living in the real world like George Zimmerman. Its not his fault that the system is designed the way it is. This wasnt a hate crime. This was some fool thinking that he was protecting the weak. He thought he was not only doing the right thing, but being heroic. Little did he know that he was actually a racist. 

There are so many people like George Zimmerman. Giving a 5 year old a gun and telling him to protect the house is just asking for him to kill someone. George Zimmerman is like a 5 year old. 

I take back everything I just said....what this is an issue of hate and race. Obama said so right? The television says so right? The radio says so right? Our "leaders" say so. Its right. So now what do we do? We certainly dont handle this situation rationally. Accepting the fact that George Zimmerman was just some strange person that had little to no training in how to handle a situation like the one that he was in. Maybe we just need to put a little more weight on who we call a "watcher" or "protector"

The man thought he was going to be a hero. He thought this because he wasnt thinking. Because he wasnt thinking, his case has been branded the biggest race case of our time. 
*
WHAT????*


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 24, 2013)

It's embarrassing that Shithead Jackson Lee comes from Texas, but the ghetto rats she represents are clueless enough to just vote for the (D).


----------



## NightFox (Jul 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> She said her bill would also use the threat of less federal money to entice states to change their "stand your ground" laws. Jackson Lee said her bill would only allow states to avoid a cut if their laws are amended to include a "duty to retreat."



Yes this is certainly the ticket, combat vigilantism by reducing the federal funding for law enforcement, what's next Sheila tackling drop out rates by burning down all the schools? 

It's just too bad the House of Representatives doesn't have a "Massively Confused and Mentally Discombobulated" Committee ... she'd be a shoe in for the chair.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2013)

Murhy said:


> If you so feel the need to become a protector of the streets by joining the neighborhood watch, there should be several requirements including:
> 
> 1.) You cant be a racist
> 
> ...



there is that, YOU MUST and how about that, you can't be a racist.....good grief you have to write a book?
scratch a liberal find a fascist


----------



## NightFox (Jul 24, 2013)

Murhy said:


> If you so feel the need to become a protector of the streets by joining the neighborhood watch, there should be several requirements including:
> 
> 1.) You cant be a racist
> 
> 2.) You must be required to take a self defense and gun safety course.



I agree we should do everything possible to discourage citizens from attempting to protect their own neighborhoods against crime, after all it's grossly unfair to the criminals...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2013)

Where Lee's proposal runs off the rails is that having police training of neighborhood watchmen will not do anything to ordinary people going about their daily activities who happen to have a concealed weapons permit and a right to defend themselves.   According to Lee, George Zimmerman was acting as a neighborhood watch when he was attacked by Trayvon Martin.   Zimmerman wasn't.  He was on his way to the store.  He would have been armed and on his way to the store without a neighborhood watch.


----------



## konradv (Jul 24, 2013)

I have no problem with neighborhood watches getting some kind of training.  Look at all the questionable incidents we're seeing from trained law enforcement and just imagine how that could be multiplied when you throw in the untrained.  If GZ had been a cop and not broken off surveillance when advised to do so, at least there would have been disciplinary consequences.  As it is he got off scot free for a stupid decision.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 24, 2013)

konradv said:


> I have no problem with neighborhood watches getting some kind of training.  Look at all the questionable incidents we're seeing from trained law enforcement and just imagine how that could be multiplied when you throw in the untrained.  If GZ had been a cop and not broken off surveillance when advised to do so, at least there would have been disciplinary consequences.  As it is he got off scot free for a stupid decision.



Wow, you're sure desperate to cling to that narrative aren't you?

I don't know how many times I've seen you rebuked by factual evidence, but you keep regurgitating that bullshit line over and over until _someone...anyone_... believes it too.


----------



## konradv (Jul 24, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with neighborhood watches getting some kind of training.  Look at all the questionable incidents we're seeing from trained law enforcement and just imagine how that could be multiplied when you throw in the untrained.  If GZ had been a cop and not broken off surveillance when advised to do so, at least there would have been disciplinary consequences.  As it is he got off scot free for a stupid decision.
> ...



What line would that be?  You're being a little vague.  Your responses should be more than knee jerk responses that fit your biases in order to be intelligible.  Please, try again.


----------



## Steven_R (Jul 24, 2013)

US v. Butler was a terrible decision.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2013)

I bet Nicole Simpson and Ron Goldman wished there was a NW at the time they were murdered..As it is Oj Simpson got off scot free...

makes about as much sense...sheesh


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2013)

Neighborhood watch or vigilante?

If they are legit, they shouldn't mind some law enforcement oversight and training

Keep some asshole from stalking a kid armed with Skittles


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 24, 2013)

Why does the Federal Government have any jurisdiction in this matter?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Neighborhood watch or vigilante?
> 
> If they are legit, they shouldn't mind some law enforcement oversight and training
> 
> Keep some asshole from stalking a kid armed with Skittles



the only Vigilantes we are seeing are you lefties, liberals and our Own elected comrades in arms administration...

so much where a man found not guilty is now being hunted and forced to go into hiding because he is afraid of being LYNCHED by you racist pos


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Neighborhood watch or vigilante?
> 
> If they are legit, they shouldn't mind some law enforcement oversight and training
> 
> Keep some asshole from stalking a kid armed with Skittles



What business is it of the Feds what training a Neighborhood watch volunteer gets?

It's a State/local issue..  Not a Federal one.


----------



## Murhy (Jul 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Murhy said:
> 
> 
> > If you so feel the need to become a protector of the streets by joining the neighborhood watch, there should be several requirements including:
> ...



yes. thats where we are here. if it were more simple than that, this case would have gone away ages ago. But it hasnt.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jul 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> what a commie thug...I hope states tell her to RESIGN, kiss their ass then go to hell
> a lot of comments at site
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Who keeps electing this woman? Seriously? Aren't they embarrassed?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niUkDpuR4dk]EPITOME OF IGNORANT - Democrat Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee I Stand Here as a Freed Slave - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK3rTUgoQD4]Congresswoman Sheila Jackson Lee on North and South Vietnam - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhPLrDXv5eA]Limbaugh notes Sheila Jackson Lee's confusion regarding Mars vs. where they planted flag (the moon) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NightFox (Jul 24, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Why does the Federal Government have any jurisdiction in this matter?



The authority to withhold federal funding aka "Do as we say or we'll take away the punch bowl and make you go stand in the corner"...


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 24, 2013)

NightFox said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the Federal Government have any jurisdiction in this matter?
> ...



A result of allowing the Feds too much power.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 24, 2013)

Murhy said:


> If you so feel the need to become a protector of the streets by joining the neighborhood watch, there should be several requirements including:
> 
> 1.) You cant be a racist
> 
> ...



Zimmerman organized his community to defend a black man who was beaten to death by the same local police.

Zimmerman mentored several black kids.

Zimmerman very recently saved a couple from a truck accident.

So your own definition, "living in the real world," excludes you from many activities.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2013)

What a stupidity: "what a commie thug...I hope states tell her to RESIGN, kiss their ass then go to hell
a lot of comments at site"

Darling, you wouldn't know a commie if you met her, and registering and training Crime Watch organizations is a good idea.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Neighborhood watch or vigilante?
> ...



I don't care where the oversight comes from. As long as we don't have idiots running around thinking they are cops? Can be federal, state, county or local


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> House Democrat (thug) proposes police registration for neighborhood watchmen



'Thug' huh? Don't you mean '******'?

And why shouldn't neighborhood watch organizations have to register with the police?


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 24, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Murhy said:
> 
> 
> > If you so feel the need to become a protector of the streets by joining the neighborhood watch, there should be several requirements including:
> ...



Zimmerman shot to death an unarmed black teen after the police told him to back off. Nah, people like him don't need training or guidance.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to make sure that I am understanding the OP correctly.

If the federal government reduces federal money allocations to a state, that is "communistic".

OooooooookAY!


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Murhy said:
> ...



The evidence proves you to be a delusional liar.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 24, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



the evidence proves you are a raging drunk.......

Regardless this woman isnt a thug...talk a lot of shit here, but i bet you that you keep quite around real thugs.


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 24, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Really? So, the 911 operator didn't tell him to back off and wait for the police? Are you sure you want to go with that?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 24, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



Plasmaball, six jurors agreed that the evidence showed Zimmerman was not guilty.

Truly, get over it. 

And this latest rant of yours is stranger than ever. Get a grip. I never once called Sheila Jackson Lee a thug. And in the middle of nowhere Manitoba I can't even find a thug.



Wow you are getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



She said "We don't need you to do that". And his response was "OK" . And there is absolutely no evidence to prove that he continued to follow Martin.

None. Zip. Nada. Now I don't blame many for thinking he continued to follow Trayvon, because that is how the media perverted the truth by omitting Zimmerman's compliance with the dispatcher's recommendation. 

* Economist and commentator Thomas Sowell criticized the national media for implying that Zimmerman had continued to follow Martin after the police dispatcher said, "We don't need you to do that." 

He said that they mostly left out Zimmerman's answer, "O.K." because "too many people in the media see their role as filtering and slanting the news*

Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NightFox (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> And why shouldn't neighborhood watch organizations have to register with the police?



For the same reason members of a bowling league shouldn't have to register with the police, It's none of the governments business what voluntary organizations made up of private citizens do as long as they aren't engaged in breaking the law, government works for the citizenry not the other way around.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 24, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Regardless this woman isnt a thug...talk a lot of shit here, *but i bet you that you keep quite around real thugs.*/


Correct. Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson do all the talking.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> what a commie thug...I hope states tell her to RESIGN, kiss their ass then go to hell
> a lot of comments at site
> 
> SNIP:
> By Pete Kasperowicz 	- 	07/24/13 10:57 AM ET



That idiot has a problem with 17 year old kids getting shot for nothing. What a loser. Fuck 17 year olds. Let them all die.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2013)

GZ has made his choice and eventually and inevitably he will inherit its consequences.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 24, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Why does the Federal Government have any jurisdiction in this matter?



They don't.  It would never pass the House anyway.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Neighborhood watch or vigilante?
> 
> If they are legit, they shouldn't mind some law enforcement oversight and training
> 
> Keep some asshole from stalking a kid armed with Skittles



the word is now "chasing" not stalking. You need to keep up with the liberal talking points.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 24, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the Federal Government have any jurisdiction in this matter?
> ...



LOL! So the federal government doesn't have jurisdiction over determining how federal funds are spent? That's a good one!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> GZ has made his choice and eventually and inevitably he will inherit its consequences.



Jake---You've gone and got really deep on us with this one. Do you think other people in this world will inherit the consequences of their choices too ? Just might be possible.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Why does the Federal Government have any jurisdiction in this matter?



There is no federal jurisdiction.  Unless it occurs on federal land or the high seas there's no federal statute on murder.  It is a state issue.  But, that's just one of the many reasons why there won't be a federal prosecution.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > GZ has made his choice and eventually and inevitably he will inherit its consequences.
> ...



Not all choices are equal in type of consequence.  The moment GZ pulled the trigger, he changed the conditions of his existence forever.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



If local police depts. get any federal funding, yes, the feds can make the rules for Crime Watch.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Local PDs shouldn't be receiving federal funding in the first place.  That's why we're seeing a rise in the militarization of police departments across the country which is jeopardizing the safety of the public.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



big choice---big consequence
small choice---small consequence

Help me--am I getting warmer ?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 24, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Local PDs shouldn't be receiving federal funding in the first place.



You should immediately move to a jurisdiction that does not.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



If neighborhood watches get federal funding they can make the rules.  What the police do has no bearing on what neighborhood watches do.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Dear Moron-

The proposed law would withhold funding from police departments in jurisdictions that do not require registration of neighborhood watch.

That is 100% legal.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> what a commie thug...I hope states tell her to RESIGN, kiss their ass then go to hell
> a lot of comments at site
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



There's only one problem with her little idea. Zimmerman's neighborhood watch did have police oversight.


> Wendy Dorival, a civilian staffer from the Sanford Police who helped Zimmerman establish a neighborhood watch program, testified on day two of the trial



Witness testimony continues in the second day of the George Zimmerman trial - Video on NBCNews.com


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There's only one problem with her little idea. Zimmerman's neighborhood watch did have police oversight.



How is that a problem?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one problem with her little idea. Zimmerman's neighborhood watch did have police oversight.
> ...



This part...


> Jackson Lee said her Justice Exists for All Act is a response to the trial of George Zimmerman,


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



??? OK. Don't see the problem.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> what a commie thug...I hope states tell her to RESIGN, kiss their ass then go to hell
> a lot of comments at site
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Evidently this little race profiteer didn't get the memo when the supremes ruled these coercive tactics (in blue) by congress unconstitutional. Why is it all about force with the commies?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 24, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Evidently this little race profiteer didn't get the memo when the supremes ruled these coercive tactics (in blue) by congress unconstitutional.


That's because they didn't.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



In her tiny little mind, police oversight would have kept what happened on 26 FEB 2012 from happening.

Guess what... it didn't.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No dip shit, SCOTUS ruled in the ACA that congress can NOT withhold existing funds to force compliance with new mandates. Therefore it is 100% illegal. Care to try again.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently this little race profiteer didn't get the memo when the supremes ruled these coercive tactics (in blue) by congress unconstitutional.
> ...



What ever, do all you commies suffer form dementia?


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 24, 2013)

NightFox said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > And why shouldn't neighborhood watch organizations have to register with the police?
> ...



Bowling leagues aren't walking around neighborhoods interrogating people. Nice try though.


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 24, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Except for the fact that he tells the dispatcher that the kid is leaving his sight. If the kid left his sight and he still got into an altercation with him, then obviously he was following him.

Then there's this from the transcript:

_Dispatcher_

Okay do you want to just meet with them right near the mailboxes then?

_Zimmerman_

Yeah that's fine.

_Dispatcher_

Alright George, *I'll let them know to meet you around there*, okay?

_Zimmerman_

Actually could you have them, *could you have them call me and I'll tell them where I'm at?
*

Why does Zimmerman need to have them call him so that he can tell them where he's at if he's staying put and not following him? Again, obviously he followed him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > what a commie thug...I hope states tell her to RESIGN, kiss their ass then go to hell
> ...



You have a problem with due process. Real loser for sure here. Fuck the law, all white people are racist and kill for the fun of it. They all need to be put in jail, regardless of what the facts and evidence say.

Do you realize how stupid you sound?


----------



## NightFox (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Bowling leagues aren't walking around neighborhoods interrogating people.Nice try though.



*Drat* nanny state mentality defeats logic & reason once again .......  

"_The essential feature of government is the enforcement of its decrees by beating, killing, and imprisoning. Those who are asking for more government interference are asking ultimately for more compulsion and less freedom._" --- *Ludwig Von Mises*


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 24, 2013)

NightFox said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Bowling leagues aren't walking around neighborhoods interrogating people.Nice try though.
> ...



I want people acting as security guards for neighborhoods to have basic law enforcement training. If that makes me a nanny statist in your eyes, then, oh well.


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Says the guy who wrote this:



TemplarKormac said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You were saying something about stupid?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2013)

You see with Liberals what they think (take the Zimmerman case) is the RIGHT thing and no one else can think different, if they do that make's them wrong and on top of it a Raaaaaaaaaaaaacist.....

you have to shake your head at these high and mighty know it alls


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 24, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



We are seeing a rise because its good money.


----------



## NightFox (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> I want people acting as security guards for neighborhoods to have basic law enforcement training.



That's nice, I'd recommend bringing that up with your neighbors (but I'd leave the "do it or I'll get government to force you to do what I want" part out of it).



> If that makes me a nanny statist in your eyes, then, oh well.


What makes you a nanny statist isn't what you want it's how you want to go about forcing people to do what you want, regardless of whether they agree with you or not and regardless of whether they're a part of your community or not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2013)

"you want to go about forcing people to do what you want, regardless of whether they agree with you or not and regardless of whether they're a part of your community or not" is a mark of the right and left.

So stop the nonsense.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2013)

Truth here with this saying

Scratch a Liberal Find a FASCIST


----------



## NightFox (Jul 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> "you want to go about forcing people to do what you want, regardless of whether they agree with you or not and regardless of whether they're a part of your community or not" *is a mark of the right and left.*



Didn't I ever indicate I thought the nanny state mentality was exclusive to the right or left? besides what's "right" or "left" got to do with this topic under discussion? 



> So stop the nonsense.


You first.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 24, 2013)

More feel good bull crap.

Time to reboot these idiots but we need to clean our own house first

-Geaux


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



1) Nobody 'thinks they are cops'
2) It cannot be federal until you show that power in the constitution
3) You want to monitor watching or patrolling?? Now, if it were an ENFORCEMENT agency created by a neighborhood that charged ENFORCEMENT as a task, I would agree with oversight. This is not the case.... and you, per usual, are full of shit


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 24, 2013)

Good idea. The last thing we need is another vigilante gunning down an innocent teenager and getting away with it. 

OTOH, creepy ass cracker GZ got himself a life sentence of looking over his shoulder. How long before another vigilante guns him down?

Ain't payback a bitch.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



Just in case you didn't know it..  Security Officers are not Police Officers.  Security Officers do go through a 40 hour training course in Florida, most of the time telling them just that over and over  and over. Trained and Licensed Security Officers in Florida do have detaination power, but not arrest authority.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



No it makes you a potential easy victim

-Geaux


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 24, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Good idea. The last thing we need is another vigilante gunning down an innocent teenager and getting away with it.
> 
> OTOH, creepy ass cracker GZ got himself a life sentence of looking over his shoulder. How long before another vigilante guns him down?
> 
> Ain't payback a bitch.



There was no innocent teenager gunned down.  A thug was shot while physically attacking another person who was legally armed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2013)

NightFox said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "you want to go about forcing people to do what you want, regardless of whether they agree with you or not and regardless of whether they're a part of your community or not" *is a mark of the right and left.*
> ...



You began it.   So you agree that progressivism is a phenomenon of both the right and left that wants to use statist power for government or cultural or social or economic or all by political means?  Welcome to the 20th and 21st century.


----------



## NightFox (Jul 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You began it.


Well actually I didn't... I didn't even mention "left" or "right". 



> So you agree that progressivism is a phenomenon of both the right and left


Of course



> that wants to use statist power for government or cultural or social or economic or all by political means?


I wouldn't quite word it that way but I won't quibble about syntax.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2013)

oh, you shouldn't quibble

I am glad we agree


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



Your theory is negated by the omission of a key statement by Zimmerman in the conversation (do you work for NBC per chance ? )

Here you go....

* Zimmerman:

It's a home, it's 1950, ah c--- I don't want to give it out loud, I don't know where this kid is.

Dispatcher:

Ah OK, do you want to meet with him right near the mailboxes then?

Zimmerman:

Yeah, that's fine.

Dispatcher:

Alright, George I'll let him know to meet with you out there.

Zimmerman:

Actually could you have him call me and I'll tell him where I'm at?

Dispatcher:

OK, yeah that's no problem. *

And at this point in the call you can tell he's nervous and doesn't know where Martin is and I have no problem and neither did the jury with George wanting the police to be in touch with him as he's moving towards the mailboxes. 

Audio: Calls from George Zimmerman, neighbor capture last minutes of Trayvon Martin's life - The Washington Post


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 24, 2013)

OP- good idea. When did Neighborhood Watch become armed wannabees anyway?


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 24, 2013)

Neighborhood watches are typically set up by racists, and are really just Sundown Town enforcement groups in disguise.  The volunteers are notorious for harassment of black men not guilty of doing anything.  When challenged by watchmen, the watchmen get upset about the lack of deference they get from the black man and things escalate from there.  

I'm on our HOA board and we are very careful about who gets to do any watching.  The rules are clear: Call the police, don't physically intervene. No guns.  Wait for a crime to happen, don't be a Zimmerman and call based on nothing. If we get a complaint about a watcher, the watcher will be the one that has to explain themselves and their actions, not the other way around. 

The thug that go away in Sanford FL was fatso loser 30 year old community college student George Zimmerman.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Neighborhood watches are typically set up by racists, and are really just Sundown Town enforcement groups in disguise.  The volunteers are notorious for harassment of black men not guilty of doing anything.  When challenged by watchmen, the watchmen get upset about the lack of deference they get from the black man and things escalate from there.
> 
> I'm on our HOA board and we are very careful about who gets to do any watching.  The rules are clear: Call the police, don't physically intervene. No guns.  Wait for a crime to happen, don't be a Zimmerman and call based on nothing. If we get a complaint about a watcher, the watcher will be the one that has to explain themselves and their actions, not the other way around.
> 
> The thug that go away in Sanford FL was fatso loser 30 year old community college student George Zimmerman.



That's bizzare.

Where is your HOA?

San Quentin?

-Geaux


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 24, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> OP- good idea. When did Neighborhood Watch become armed wannabees anyway?



Zimmerman wasn't on patrol that night. And as a citizen of the great State of Florida and of the USA he had every right to have a gun on his person.

Legally. He was licensed. Whether you like it or not.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 24, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > OP- good idea. When did Neighborhood Watch become armed wannabees anyway?
> ...



Sounds like he worked a target rich environment.

Bet there is a line to take his spot

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2013)

And GZ will inevitably live with the consequences of his choice.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> And GZ will inevitably live with the consequences of his choice.



LMAO

Duh, he's living right now as a result of a positive consequence

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And GZ will inevitably live with the consequences of his choice.
> ...



For now.  He would have lived anyway.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 24, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Her bill will never survive the committee.


Cities, counties, states, and villages do not want more federal regulations. Ms. Lee wishes to grow more federal laws, because she knows if she makes a big ruckus based on the lies circulated about George Zimmerman, she will get re-elected based on the myths created by the situation. The myths of the trial, which of course, ended in justice for the innocent, still fed the golden calf of black victimy, that target and suppress minorities who think they're hearing the truth when they're hearing misrepresentation from their elected officials 24-7. It creates more opportunities for lies to elect them, and keeps the onus off the raiding of the US Treasury. It's how Detroit fell. Michigan politicians actually benefitted (until caught, tried, and imprisoned) personally from the myths that elected them.

I'm sorry to see this. I hope American black people will wise up to the liars they have elected one day, when they realize their problems arise from their own family failures, and not on account of slave masters nearly two centuries ago. Nobody can fix a family but the family itself. It takes love to do that. Lovelessness destroys a child's life when no daddy is around when he or she is growing up, or if mommy is shooting up instead of attending PTA meetings, cooking dinner, and putting a band aid on owies.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Neighborhood watches are typically set up by racists, and are really just Sundown Town enforcement groups in disguise.  The volunteers are notorious for harassment of black men not guilty of doing anything.  When challenged by watchmen, the watchmen get upset about the lack of deference they get from the black man and things escalate from there.
> 
> I'm on our HOA board and we are very careful about who gets to do any watching.  The rules are clear: Call the police, don't physically intervene. No guns.  Wait for a crime to happen, don't be a Zimmerman and call based on nothing. If we get a complaint about a watcher, the watcher will be the one that has to explain themselves and their actions, not the other way around.
> 
> The thug that go away in Sanford FL was fatso loser 30 year old community college student George Zimmerman.





Most watches begin because the police never respond quickly to 911 calls from individuals in high crime areas.

I started a watch in Mississauga Ontario (GTA) in a 14 story high rise where crime was becoming an issue. And the police were so slow in responding it was ridiculous. This was the 80's. 
It had nothing to do with race. It had everything to do with crime and vandalism.

We patrolled. I made sure we were very visible. I wanted my team to act as a deterrent.

It's no different than having a well lit house, or a house with a dog. If there are visible security measures in place whether you are in a high rise or a private dwelling, criminals and punks prefer the dark not the light, they prefer the easy not the difficult. 

Your fixation on race is disturbing. I'm beginning to really worry about you cheeze man. 



Oh and btw there was expert testimony that proved that the NW in this community was formed because of break ins.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 24, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And GZ will inevitably live with the consequences of his choice.
> ...



Zimmerman is a hot head.  He'll invariably get involved in another confrontation with someone, due to his aggressive nature.  And if recognized, the other person will have much good reason to shoot Zimmerman dead, since Zimmerman is likely to shoot himself without much provacation. My only regret will be that I won't be on the jury to let his shooter go scot free.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Neighborhood watches are typically set up by racists, and are really just Sundown Town enforcement groups in disguise. The volunteers are notorious for harassment of black men not guilty of doing anything. When challenged by watchmen, the watchmen get upset about the lack of deference they get from the black man and things escalate from there.
> 
> I'm on our HOA board and we are very careful about who gets to do any watching. The rules are clear: Call the police, don't physically intervene. No guns. Wait for a crime to happen, don't be a Zimmerman and call based on nothing. If we get a complaint about a watcher, the watcher will be the one that has to explain themselves and their actions, not the other way around.
> 
> The thug that go away in Sanford FL was fatso loser 30 year old community college student George Zimmerman.


 

Yep we have idiots like you on our HOA board.  That's why me and 2 other neighbors have formed our own watch group.  We are armed all the time.

No one can tell us to stay off the streets.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Not only were his "injuries" over hyped, but the police were on the way, so they would have broken up the fight that he started but started losing. He would have been fine.  

In fact, not calling the  cops and letting Martin go back to the house he was legally staying in would have been even better.  No crime would have been committed at all and GZ would be free to be on the look out of other black men he didn't recognize.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The Constitution has no provision that allows the federal government to dispense funds to local law enforcement.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one problem with her little idea. Zimmerman's neighborhood watch did have police oversight.
> ...



It didn't prevent the problem, did it?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



Neither are neighborhood watches.  Furthermore, nothing stops any private citizen from watching the neighborhood or asking strangers questions.  Should everyone have to register with the police?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 24, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



Yes it does.  It makes you a boot-licking asshole.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 24, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Neighborhood watches are typically set up by racists, and are really just Sundown Town enforcement groups in disguise.  The volunteers are notorious for harassment of black men not guilty of doing anything.  When challenged by watchmen, the watchmen get upset about the lack of deference they get from the black man and things escalate from there.
> ...



My obsession is with racists like Zimmerman who call cops on unarmed black kids who haven't done anything illegal.  

Black skin color is not good enough to justify calling the cops, and conservatives need to knock it off. 

The high crime rates of young black males aren't good enough to justify calling the cops. Wait till a crime is committed, then call.

Just think how much better off Zimmerman would be if he'd follow that simple advice.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 24, 2013)

Yikes!! LOL


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Ok.. 

-Geaux


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Actually there was crime being commited.  felony assualt and posibly attempted murder by Trayvon.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Your obviously a racist

-Geaux


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



A crime had been commited, several time byTrayvon.

Trespassing.   He did not have the home owners permission to be on their property.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2013)

If Trayvon Martin had not thought he had found a victim he could beat up he'd be alive today.   If he had said "I'm staying down the street and I'm on my way home" instead of "you're going to die tonight mother fucker"  he'd be alive today.


----------



## Intense (Jul 24, 2013)

*Moved To Congress Forum. Zone 3 Posting Rules Apply.*


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 24, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



I do hate white Southerners. I freely admit to that.  Their existence has been a huge negative for the country.  And there's no social stigma against my hate, and no negative consequences will happen to me for admitting it, and it's the fault of white Southerners for bringing this upon themselves.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If Trayvon Martin had not thought he had found a victim he could beat up he'd be alive today.   If he had said "I'm staying down the street and I'm on my way home" instead of "you're going to die tonight mother fucker"  he'd be alive today.



The mistake was Zimmerman's. The racist thought a criminal was "getting away" when in fact a kid was just going home.  

Conservatives need to stop calling the cops on blacks who are doing nothing, and they need to get over the fact that the black isn't going to react deferentially to your challenging them about there presence. 

Martin had no mandate to react deferentially to Zimmerman at all.  Zimmerman's beating was Zimmerman's fault. Zimmerman's lfe-long sentene as a racist loser in his hidey-hole is his fault.  When he eventually get shot by someone in self defense from Zimmerman's long history of aggression, it will be Zimmerman's fault.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Would you take a cash bribe to suck-start a 12-bore?


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 24, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Why does the Federal Government have any jurisdiction in this matter?



They don't.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 24, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



You might want to do a bit of research on how she treats he staff before you go out on that limb.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...




The evidence does not support your assertion. Zimmerman did not racially profile Martin.

And the FBI agrees. They were all over Sanford in 2012 and could not find any evidence that race was a factor in this incident.

Now if you have evidence that you can produce, for heaven's sake get that evidence to the FBI and help them out. 

Hurry!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 25, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Neighborhood watches are typically set up by racists, and are really just Sundown Town enforcement groups in disguise. The volunteers are notorious for harassment of black men not guilty of doing anything. When challenged by watchmen, the watchmen get upset about the lack of deference they get from the black man and things escalate from there.
> ...



Lucky for you that you live in a state where an adult can gun down an innocent child and get a way with it.


----------



## nitroz (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, this is a good idea.

But instead of neighborhood watchmen, just register the group. Don't register the members.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 25, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon Martin had not thought he had found a victim he could beat up he'd be alive today.   If he had said "I'm staying down the street and I'm on my way home" instead of "you're going to die tonight mother fucker"  he'd be alive today.
> ...



The thought even if racist had nothing to do with Martin's wanton attack.  Trayvon Martin sadly and unfortunately brought his death on himself.  Had he just not attacked he would be alive today.  If he had just gone home instead of jumping a guy he thought would be an easy beat down, he'd be alive today.

After all, it's not like Trayvon Martin HEARD Zimmerman's comment.   He didn't.  He didn't see a racist, he saw a man that looked like he could be taken down in a fight.   He was right.   Martin correctly profiled Zimmerman, his being armed was totally unexpected.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 25, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Good idea. The last thing we need is another vigilante gunning down an innocent teenager and getting away with it.
> 
> *OTOH, creepy ass cracker GZ got himself a life sentence of looking over his shoulder*. How long before another vigilante guns him down?
> 
> Ain't payback a bitch.



you talk vigilante...you libs have dug out the white sheets with this case...
I hope Hispanics are paying attention an ask themselves why they are supporting a party that dumps all over them...


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...


 
Are you referring to laws that exist in over half the states in this country?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 25, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> what a commie thug...I hope states tell her to RESIGN, kiss their ass then go to hell
> a lot of comments at site
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



She really shows her ignorance. Most if not all neighborhood watch programs are encouraged and even sanctioned by local law enforcement.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 25, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



The southern states are gaining in population while the northern states are decreasing. Bet you hate that.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 25, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Article I Section 8 Clause 1


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 25, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



So the only solutions allowed ever are the ones that will be 100% effective.

Got it.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 25, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




It allows compliance with a mandate to be tied to NEW grants of money, though. So for MEDICAID that would be a problem since Medicaid is not a new grant of money.

But I don't think there is any permanent federal funding for local law enforcement. Its all allocated on an annual basis or every now and then a President might pass a program that funds something for a few years but there is no such thing as permanent federal funding of police departments. So Congress just needs to wait until the current grants expire, then they can make the award of new grants conditioned on a mandate.


----------

